# Athens area duck hunters



## nicksavet (Jan 10, 2013)

I am new to the Athens area but not the state. I have been duck hunting around Augusta for the last 2 years but I just relocated to Athens. I’m not looking for spots but I am looking for people to go with. If need be you can blindfold me on the way to the duck hole. I can help with whatever is needed (gas, food, coffee). Again not looking for spots just a few people around who are into duck hunting.


----------



## trophyslayer (Jan 10, 2013)

Good freaking post! Sorry I'm not around athens or I'd help you out.


----------



## nicksavet (Jan 10, 2013)

Well thanks anyway I'm sure some Athens folk will see it and help me out.


----------



## tinydaniel78 (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm in the area, if we had birds I'd be more than happy to take you


----------



## Souhternhunter17 (Jan 11, 2013)

My home town is Bogart but im down in Tifton playing baseball so i cant come home or id show you some spots. Lake Oconee and the WMAs around can offer some decent huntin if you put the work in to find areas with ducks


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jan 11, 2013)

tinydaniel78 said:


> i'm in the area, if we had birds i'd be more than happy to take you



i am with ya on this one, if i had birds i would take you


----------



## OILMAN (Jan 11, 2013)

I found one spot with a few ducks not to far from Athens during the split. I'm wanting to check it out one morning, let me know if you're interested. I was scouting after spending a morning deer hunting and haven't been back to see if there are still ducks.


----------



## moondogg (Jan 12, 2013)

Im in area too and hunt by myself sometimes bud ..be glad to have you send me a pm with ur num


----------



## jawja7 (Jan 12, 2013)

We hunt around Athens a lot and Lake Oconee.  Not a lot of birds this year.  We just haven't seen the birds that we have in the past.  Hope you have better success than us this year.


----------



## SCSlayer (Jan 16, 2013)

I'll go with you. I live on the loop and have boat layouts decoys. If I hunt around here, it's near Augusta. Not many ducks around here but I'd be down to gp during the week. Hunt only out of state on weekends.


----------



## duckmaster14 (Jan 16, 2013)

Send me a PM. You are welcome to come with us. I go about 3 days a week around here but the ducks are few and far between!!


----------



## Rpfducks (Sep 10, 2018)

SCSlayer said:


> I'll go with you. I live on the loop and have boat layouts decoys. If I hunt around here, it's near Augusta. Not many ducks around here but I'd be down to gp during the week. Hunt only out of state on weekends.


Are you still in the Athens area


----------



## casey0802 (Sep 11, 2018)

moondogg said:


> Im in area too and hunt by myself sometimes bud ..be glad to have you send me a pm with ur num


Same here.... I work at Cat and live on New Hope. looking for a few guys to hunt with. My lab will not be ready until Dec. But willing to go without him ....


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 11, 2018)

Hunting around Athens has been pretty poor since about 4 years after they flooded Lake Oconee.  Now prior to that, it was on like Donkey Kong with the Lake and the standing timber.


----------



## Rpfducks (Sep 11, 2018)

casey0802 said:


> Same here.... I work at Cat and live on New Hope. looking for a few guys to hunt with. My lab will not be ready until Dec. But willing to go without him ....


I have a spot on oconee that I hunt. Pm me if you want to come one day.


----------



## Jason C (Jan 7, 2020)

Somebody take me...lol Stinks not having a place


----------



## VolGrad (Jan 12, 2020)

I'm a new duck hunter. Went on my first hunt over the holidays - 3 days on Reelfoot Lake. I'm in Bogart/Athens and would love to find someone to tag along with as well.


----------

